
How Do Couples Divide Their Money? - jaybol
http://www.mint.com/blog/trends/couples-and-money-11092010/
======
petercooper
_66% of couples pool their resources and expenses, while the other 34% divide
their bills equally each month._

I'm not sure this should make an entire 100%. My wife and I do not pool our
resources and expenses, but nor do we divide our bills equally (I pay for 90%+
of them).

The 6 month "emergency fund" advice only comes third in the list but I'd put
it at #1 with a bullet. If you can maintain _that_ , even if you screw up your
budget or spend frivolously, you've got an important safety device to keep
your back.

I'm also surprised that _"designate the most financially knowledgeable spouse
as the financial decision maker"_ only comes in as advice from 3% of couples.
Every couple I know in real life and have discussed finances with has one of
the couple handle 90% of financial decisions due to a lack of
knowledge/interest from the other party. I think it's great advice, too. Stick
to what you're good at - that's why I don't do the cooking.

